# DEA Agent Shooting Self in Foot



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0411061foot1.html

Make sure you watch the video attached to the article.  It's scary that he had live ammo in a room full of children.  He could have easily unloaded the firearm and still had a good presentation to those kids.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

> The drug agency subsequently "improperly, illegally, willfully and/or intentionally" allowed the tape to be disseminated. As a result, Paige--pictured above in a still from the video--has been the "target of jokes, derision, ridicule, and disparaging comments" directed at him in restaurants, grocery stores, and airports. Paige, who writes that he was "once regarded as one of the best undercover agents, if not the best, in the DEA," points to the clip's recent airing on popular television shows and via the Internet as the reason he can no longer work undercover. He also notes that he is no longer "permitted or able to give educational motivational speeches and presentations."


First of all it was carelessness on the agent's part for not being gun-safe knowing the weapon was loaded, cocked and ready to fire. Second of all it was irresponsible and an outrage that he handles a loaded weapon in a classroom full of children where there was* no danger* and that it discharged accidentally meant that the bullet could've injured/killed one of the children in the classroom, and the video caught it all. Is he going to sue then? 


> The shooting occurred moments after Paige told the children that he was the only person in the room professional enough to carry the weapon.


 As a "_professional_" rolleyes: )he should *know* that it's common sense to have an unloaded weapon during a presentation about firearms and drugs and whatever. Even more so when there's children present! You only have a loaded firearm if you intend to use it. You only cock/arm a firearm if you intend to shoot it within moments of doing so. 
He _deserves_ to be the target of jokes for his stupidity and carelessness. I'm sorry that his career is ruined but IMO he brought it upon himself. He saw the video cameras and he knew that it would be seen by a large number of people. If he's an undercover officer then he shouldn't be out in front of the public for any reason... especially if they're going to be filming! DUH! 
He shot himself but tried to carry on as if nothing happened, then brings out a heavy assault rifle and that's when people started to leave... and rightly so! 
This definitely belongs in the "How stupid is that?" case files.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 30, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0411061foot1.html
> 
> Make sure you watch the video attached to the article.  It's scary that he had live ammo in a room full of children.  He could have easily unloaded the firearm and still had a good presentation to those kids.
> 
> AoG


I'm familiar with the video... 

If the agent was seriously working UC -- what was he doing making public presentations at a school (or almost anywhere else)?  Or being videotaped?  You don't know who's in the audience...  How stupid would it be to get burned because somebody who saw you presentation bumped into you in front of a target? 

But let's ignore that (and the very questionable claim that he was "one of the best, if not the best, undercover agents in the DEA") for the moment.  I don't have a problem with his personal sidearm being loaded during the presentation.  Or with using unloaded weapons for a lecture.  But he had no business displaying a live weapon like that...  It should have stayed in his holster.  He had no business drawing it.  I've taught kids what to do if they come across a gun; I did it without drawing my loaded gun.  He was showboating.  

His presentation, in that respect at least, was extremely unprofessional.  I've never heard about any discipline; I can only assume he was subjected to internal discipline for the unintentional discharge and reckless handling of his sidearm.  I know I'd have been!

I did note that he's proceeding _pro se_ -- acting as his own attorney.  That's probably a clue about the merits of the case...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, and unless I misheard his statement - he said it was an _unloaded_ gun - at least, that's what it sounded like to me when I watched the video.  What's that rule - "never take another person's word about whether or not a gun is loaded"?

As far as his complaints that this video is adversely affecting his career - the cause of his lawsuit - I would sincerely _hope _something this stupid is affecting his career.  Should the tape have been released by the DEA (if, indeed, the DEA is who really released it)?  Probably not - but this yahoo needs to quit blaming others for the results of his stupidity.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 30, 2007)

I did like the part where he asked his assistant to bring out the M4.

People in the audience yelling "NO!" "PUT IT DOWN...PUT IT DOWN!" LOL!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 2, 2007)

Finger out of the trigger guard, unless you are absolutely certain, and have *manually checked* the chamber to make sure that there isn't a live round in it.  

Now, I know that some anti's are screaming "there should have been a chamber loaded indicator," or "the gun should have had a manual safety," ad infinitum, but in this case, no number of safeties would have prevented this ninny.  If you can't trust someone to keep his finger out of the trigger guard, then you certainly can't trust him to engage a safety, check an indicator, etc.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Finger out of the trigger guard, unless you are absolutely certain, and have *manually checked* the chamber to make sure that there isn't a live round in it.
> 
> Now, I know that some anti's are screaming "there should have been a chamber loaded indicator," or "the gun should have had a manual safety," ad infinitum, but in this case, no number of safeties would have prevented this ninny.  If you can't trust someone to keep his finger out of the trigger guard, then you certainly can't trust him to engage a safety, check an indicator, etc.


Well this guy can always hire himself out as the poster child of "what NOT to do." :idunno: mebbe he can get a job as a security guard for a warehouse or something. 
My rant has been and will continue to be the gun should not have been loaded *PERIOD!* (in that setting)


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Well, and unless I misheard his statement - he said it was an _unloaded_ gun - at least, that's what it sounded like to me when I watched the video.  What's that rule - "never take another person's word about whether or not a gun is loaded"?
> 
> As far as his complaints that this video is adversely affecting his career - the cause of his lawsuit - I would sincerely _hope _something this stupid is affecting his career.  Should the tape have been released by the DEA (if, indeed, the DEA is who really released it)?  Probably not - but this yahoo needs to quit blaming others for the results of his stupidity.


There ain't no such thing as an unloaded gun.  The first cardinal rule of firearms safety -- and the one that never changes, no matter whose version -- is "Treat all firearms as if they are loaded at all times."

The only half-way safe say to do a demo like that is that you unload all the weapons for the demo BEFORE you start, someone else VERIFIES that they are unloaded, you leave all ammo for them outside, and then you still check when you start handling them.  He had no need to have his sidearm out, and he ended up making a buffoon out of himself. 

If you can't guess... I don't have much sympathy for him.


----------



## SKB (Jul 3, 2007)

The guy is an idiot BUT the really sad part is he will get money for what he did!!!!! You would be shocked if you knew things which get people money. 

Laoded gun or not he should not of had his finger on the trigger!!! But read the paperwork attached with the film and you'll see he is the best agent in the dea??????


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 3, 2007)

SKB said:


> The guy is an idiot BUT the really sad part is he will get money for what he did!!!!! You would be shocked if you knew things which get people money??


 
Don't worry.  I doubt he is rolling in the dough now.
Even if he did get payed extra time for the seminar, he will never be allowed to do it again.  If you read the article, he is being riduculed at work and this incident has hurt or even destroyed his career.

Also, I have friends who are cops and they usually do these classes during their normal work hours, so they only get payed what they would have if they had just worked their normal job for that day.

AoG


----------

